# Tour de Scranton



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

Its a pledge ride for a good cause. Figured I'd pass along the info. 

www.tourdescranton.com


I'll most likely be attending and will be riding the 35 mile route. Hopefully I can convince some co-workers to ride atleast a part of it.


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

I will be there also to ride for a good cause . If we can help just one kid we did our job . hope to see you there . Sean


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

seankeepriding said:


> I will be there also to ride for a good cause . If we can help just one kid we did our job . hope to see you there . Sean


Sadly I'm going to have to miss the ride. I'll be on vacation from the 7th-19th and because of this won't be in the area that weekend. If nothing else we should go for a ride sometime. Lord knows I need to build my base miles..


----------

